# Help!! Stall grids & rubber mat overkill? Save my marriage!



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

My wife and I are building a horse barn for our daughter. We know very little about horses. She is somewhat learning disabled and will be with us probably as long as we are around. She loves her horse, but now that she is done with school, and she is working, she needs "someone" to come home too!
As a dentist I would rather over-engineer something, rather than have to do it again. Doing something over again is expensive, a waste of time, and very aggravating!
My wife and I have poured over threads here about flooring options. We were at a horse expo at the Farmshow Building in Harrisburg, Pa yesterday. I hear lots of conflicting opinions. This is what I have sort of come up with: heavy plastic covering the pit, french drains (draining to the outside of the barn, #2b limestone (driveway variety), ground limestone dust tamped down with the thing that looks like jackhammers with a flat base, a stall grid, more ground limestone dust, then covered with a 3/4" rubber mat.
This may seem like overkill, but if I am paying 90 grand on a barn, what the heck and spend maybe 2 grand more and be done with it!
Or is this way overkill. Part of me agrees with the people who put rubber mats on cement, and like it just fine (what I heard mostly at the Horseshow yesterday)! This philosophy seems to follow the KISS principle very well!
But are there some unseen problems with the complex design that I came up with in order to addresses everybody's concerns I read in these threads?
Thanks to all!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

In my stalls I have clay, then chat, then mats. Very happy with that. I would suggest the largest mats you can get. I used to have 4 x6' mats and they moved all the time, had to rearrange them all the time. Now we have 6 X 12" mats and I love them. Mats custom to your stall would even be better.
.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

Taffy,
Please forgive me...... what is chat?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

We have mats over concrete where I board and do all the stall cleaning.

Stalls that aren't completely matted or the mats are able to move a bit get stinky/disgusting fast. I'm forever pulling up/cleaning the mats and SCRAPING the concrete as whatever gets under the mat becomes as hard as concrete. My horse's stall where I cut the mats a tad too big and then pounded them in with a rubber mallet is perfect. As long as I keep a good base of shavings to absorb the pee, there is no smell, no mat slippage and while the mats still need to be pulled up and everything clean yearly.... yearly is a heckuva lot better than doing it monthly like I do for other stalls. 

Where I used to board had mats over packed dirt. Absolute WORST set up possible. Was either incredibly muddy, stinky and disgusting or the dirt dried hard as a rock and very unevenly so the horses were literally tripping over the mat edges.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

It might be called screenings or minus in your area. It packs very well and doesn't move under the mats when packed down.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Our stalls have six 1ft diameter x 6th deep holes filled with pea gravel, followed by another 2in layer of pea gravel. Then we placed Equi-terr grid system with some gravel and tamped in with sand. This system worked amazing for the first 3 years, then the ground began to get saturated and the urine didn't drain as well. Regardless of drainage, having a level floor that cannot be ruined by hooves or pee-holes is a major major plus.

Over this last summer, our town experienced record flooding, we were not able to really clean the stall floors and the water table had changed so much that we had serious doubts about continued drainage. I wanted Mayo mats, but no one at the company would return my messages. I ended up buying rubber mats from TSC. Enough to cover the stalls wall to wall. This way they won't shift.

If I had it to do over again, I would have made my alley wider. It's 11.5 feet, but 15-20ft would have been better. I would still do the Equi-terr, but would dig one very very large pit per stall (6-8ft diameter and 6-8ft deep), fill it with larger gravel then do the pea gravel and remainder of the system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have clay floors. I plan to blue stone them soon. I have one stall that is rubber matted (it's my "sick stall"). Eventually I want to blue stone and then rubber mat everything including the aisleway...


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the rubber bricks for isle ways...

But as for stalls, overkill is better, make sure your mats are cut to fit snugly in your stalls. We have rubber mats on cement and it seems to be okay but we have to bed down the stalls heavily to prevent hock rubs on the bigger horses and with 12x16 stalls that is a lot of bedding! 

I'd suggest maybe talking to some of the other nicer-end farms in the area to see what they did and why because there might be some geographical reasons to do something or not so something when it comes to stall bases.

Depending upon the mat though you might be able to do different things like if you were going to splurge on stable comfort flooring you could probably get away with a cement floor beneath it. But if you're going to go for just a plain rubber mat you might want to do what your thinking about or what I suggested above. I hope this helps.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I wouldn't put mats over concrete, just to hard on their legs.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

StableComfort - StableComfort?

We are currently running under previous owners mats. Which is free belting from a limestone quarry over fines. While it is pretty level the problem we have come into is over time the seams have been filled in with bedding and started to come up. Digging those out is a PITA.

I used to run a stable that had solid once piece mats in each stall DO IT! no seams in the stall and make sure it fits snugly. 


see link above


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I wouldn't put mats over concrete, just to hard on their legs.


If you noticed I suggested a particular brand of mat, that is more of a mattress that is designed to simulate the ground, there would be no need to use a layering system if you're putting a system like StableComfort in. Please read into what I was suggesting before you diss it and read all of what I sad. Plain mats need a different base, but the fancy mats probably don't. Might be a good idea to go research the link above to find out what StableComfort is all about before you negate my suggestion. Thank you.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You need to get your heart off your sleave, I did not negate anything you said. This is my opinion and my opinion only. Op asked, I answered, as did you.

Not everyone on this forum is snarky.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> I like the rubber bricks for isle ways...
> 
> We have *rubber mats on cement and it seems to be okay but we have to* *bed down the stalls heavily to prevent hock rubs* on the bigger horses and with 12x16 stalls that is a lot of bedding!
> 
> ...


 
I did read your poast again and I stand by what I said.

Concrete doesn't sound to great to me, It doesn't sound to great by you either. 
.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Taffy Clayton said:


> In my stalls I have clay, then chat, then mats. Very happy with that. I would suggest the largest mats you can get. I used to have 4 x6' mats and they moved all the time, had to rearrange them all the time. Now we have 6 X 12" mats and I love them. Mats custom to your stall would even be better.
> .


Sorry but you do not know much!

In the UK there are very few stables that are not concreted and the horses do not suffer from any more leg problems that horses in the USA. 
To my mind, horses standing on a dirt floor that is often very uneven is more detrimental the their joints than concrete. 

Add to the fact that most people in the UK bed far deeper than in the States means that when the horses are inside they are more likely to lie down.

Personally I dislike rubber mats. I find that the horses are far dirtier on them
Given a splash area they will then lie on the shavings and get soaked in urine and poop. Nearly all bedding has to be thrown out every day. Give me a good deep straw or shavings bed any day. You throw out far less and it takes half the time to muck out than to get all the mess off the horse and muck out a rubber matted stable.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> *Sorry but you do not know much!*
> 
> In the UK there are very few stables that are not concreted and the *horses do not suffer from any more leg problems that horses in the USA.*
> To my mind, horses standing on a dirt floor that is often very uneven is more detrimental the their joints than concrete.
> ...


Take a chill pill will you. *How the heck can this be an argument? *

*Sorry but you do not know much! *I never said I knew too much. I was giving my opinion,* just like you.*

*Personally I dislike rubber mats*. Your opinion equal in validity to mine.

*horses do not suffer from any more leg problems that horses in the USA.* _I had no idea you have done a study!!!_


*What is the matter with you?* You just don't get how this works. The Op asked for suggestions or recommendations for stall flooring, I gave my suggestion, you gave yours. If my suggestion bothers you that much, you need to go join a debate team.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Sorry but you do not know much!
> 
> 
> I don't know if you got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, or are you always this rude? There is nothing said in my post that calls for this response. Just plain nasty!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

The thing about the stable comfort is that doing a base underneath would be pretty much pointless, no need for the drainage, the mats are completely water proof and wall to wall and are actually (what looks like to me) turned up and under a metal piece so that any moisture would be collected and not allowed to leak under. And their "mattress" type matting beneath the rubber mat is used to simulate the comfort a horse would get from standing on more natural ground without warping or becoming uneven like a dirt base. So the extra "padding" of the base that he's talking about would be a bit superfluous. It also makes the stall easy to strip and hose down (which we do between horses) without the fear of moisture leaking underneath the mat.

But, WITHOUT the stable comfort type system he will need a base and not concrete in the stalls because it will cause things like hip and hock rubs.

I do like the convenience of concrete because we do hose down the stalls between horses so my choice would be the stable comfort because it would allow for this option and still provide everything you need in a stall mat/base without having to dig and layer as deep. Just throw down concrete and do the StableComfort system and your horse is covered.


----------



## Western Gal (Mar 1, 2012)

wguisbert54 said:


> My wife and I are building a horse barn for our daughter. We know very little about horses. She is somewhat learning disabled and will be with us probably as long as we are around. She loves her horse, but now that she is done with school, and she is working, she needs "someone" to come home too!
> As a dentist I would rather over-engineer something, rather than have to do it again. Doing something over again is expensive, a waste of time, and very aggravating!
> My wife and I have poured over threads here about flooring options. We were at a horse expo at the Farmshow Building in Harrisburg, Pa yesterday. I hear lots of conflicting opinions. This is what I have sort of come up with: heavy plastic covering the pit, french drains (draining to the outside of the barn, #2b limestone (driveway variety), ground limestone dust tamped down with the thing that looks like jackhammers with a flat base, a stall grid, more ground limestone dust, then covered with a 3/4" rubber mat.
> This may seem like overkill, but if I am paying 90 grand on a barn, what the heck and spend maybe 2 grand more and be done with it!
> ...


I have a cement aisle, tack room wash area. We have road mix on the stall floor with rubber mats over it which is what the barn was built on and it is raised quite a bit so if there is heavy rain the barn does not flood and this is very important and a good builder will point this out to you. Have had the mats down for about 5 years we clean the stalls everyday have plenty of shavings/sawdust down and my barn does not smell like urine.
My center aisle is wide enough to drive a truck and trailer through if we want to. We did not put slide doors we put overhead garage insulated doors on and I love them. Another idea for you is to put in a french drain and stick a water heater in the tack room with a washer and dryer to wash up blankets and clean halters etc. Don't put windows in your tack room or in the doors to the tack room just a way for a their to get in easier. If you have a bid enough tack room you can put in grain storage bins there on on the aisle as long as you can lock the lid so if you have an escapee they cannot get into the grain which is very bad. 
Also put insulated waterers in the stalls it is worth it. What you don't need is fancy lights in the barn regular light bulb bases with screw on waterproof light fixtures is more than enough. 
Hope this helps you out. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thanks to all!*

After reading all the comments and visiting barns in the area, I have decided on going with 2b limestone (driveway sized stone), cracker dust, stall grids, covered with 3/4 inch interlocking rubber mats.

This may be overkill, but I will be selling at some point in time (or my estate will), and I have been told that if someone is looking at a piece of property with a horse facility, they will be looking at the horse facility first and foremost! This way I have all my bases covered!


----------



## Western Gal (Mar 1, 2012)

wguisbert54 said:


> After reading all the comments and visiting barns in the area, I have decided on going with 2b limestone (driveway sized stone), cracker dust, stall grids, covered with 3/4 inch interlocking rubber mats.
> 
> This may be overkill, but I will be selling at some point in time (or my estate will), and I have been told that if someone is looking at a piece of property with a horse facility, they will be looking at the horse facility first and foremost! This way I have all my bases covered!


The only problem I see with this is the 2b limestone and its sharp edges a rounder stone might be better as the cracker dust settles between the stones it will disappear to a point leaving the sharp edges of the 2b exposed against the rubber mat. The 2b does not pack as well as the 2a limestone but would still allow moisture to seep through. With the bedding down in the stall absorbing most of the moisture.


----------



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Thanks Western Gal!*

2a stone it will be!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Foxhunter said:


> In the UK there are very few stables that are not concreted and the horses do not suffer from any more leg problems that horses in the USA.
> To my mind, horses standing on a dirt floor that is often very uneven is more detrimental the their joints than concrete.
> 
> Add to the fact that most people in the UK bed far deeper than in the States means that when the horses are inside they are more likely to lie down.
> ...


YEAH, It's nice to have some company Foxhunter, I'd never seen a dirt floor in a stable until I came here, and I agree that horses don't appear to have anymore leg problems than they do in the USA. NO I haven't done a comparative study, but having owned horses here and there, I don't see much difference.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> YEAH, It's nice to have some company Foxhunter, I'd never seen a dirt floor in a stable until I came here, and I agree that horses don't appear to have anymore leg problems than they do in the USA. NO I haven't done a comparative study, but having owned horses here and there, I don't see much difference.


Great *opinion*, equal in validity to my *opinion*.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Eh, Taffy always looks for a reason to try to start an argument and then call everything her opinion as an out of the argument..Anytime any one disagrees with her, you're wrong..but that's her opinion.. I love having the wrong opinion. 

Anyway!

OP- Have you ever though about adopting? Laugh!...kidding, it seems like you are doing a great thing and supporting your daughter. I wish my Dad was as supportive and considerate as you are. I think you're making a fantastic decision and you're seriously covering all of your bases, great job..I'm sure that whatever you decide and go with, you'll choose the best to suit your needs. Good luck!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I wouldn't put mats over concrete, just to hard on their legs.


I'd love to see your logic behind that one!

I agree with foxhunter I've only ever seen one stable without a concrete floor and it was a stinking sodden muddy mess that was rutted, had a hollow in the middle and created all sorts of back isues for the horses expected to stand in it.

Concidering EVERY vet hospital in the UK beds on concrete normaly with rubber on top I'd say it was the better option.

I personaly have sloping (only by 1 inch) concete floors with rubber matting cut to fit them exactly and a shallow bed of hemp on top (I dont like sprinklings). I lift my matting every 3 to 4 years, never ever have a smell from them and normaly it is still clean under the matting so it goes straigh back down.

I'm fairly sire I did read a study once done at Leahurst vet hosp about the effect of various floorings on horses legs. Rubber mats came out quite well.

Then again they did use horse matting not cheap crap cow matting.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Great *opinion*, equal in validity to my *opinion*.



Well at least I have a comparison, 30 years of working with, playing with and keeping horses in the UK and 6 years out here, so my opinion is based on experience of some experience. Yours appears to based just on well opinion with nothing to base it on.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Eh, Taffy always looks for a reason to try to start an argument and then call everything her opinion as an out of the argument..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

faye said:


> I'd love to see your logic behind that one!
> 
> I agree with foxhunter I've only ever seen one stable without a concrete floor and it was a stinking sodden muddy mess that was rutted, had a hollow in the middle and created all sorts of back isues for the horses expected to stand in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Well at least I have a comparison, 30 years of working with, playing with and keeping horses in the UK and 6 years out here, so my opinion is based on experience of some experience.
> Yours appears to based just on well opinion with nothing to base it on.


I am so glad that you are able to give an opinion based on your experience.

As did I.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Anytime any one disagrees with her, you're wrong..but that's her opinion..
> 
> 
> Where on earth did I say anyone was wrong?


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If I were building from scratch, and money were not at concern, I would do one of the fancy interlock flooring systems filled in with gravel and fines, with mats over top, as described above. 

In previous barns I have been through the very laborious process of reflooring clay floored stalls, and it's a bear. I wouldn't do it again without adding mats or some other form of flooring on top. I've also retrofitted mats in a variety of stalls, and I agree the key points of retrofitting mats are having a good level surface (usual method I've encountered is bluestone or graveldust, thoroughly soaked to level it, or tamped with a power tamper) and having the mats fitted snugly, in as few pieces as possible. Two is the fewest I've been able to manage with the weight of the mats. The 4 X 6 mats have a short shelf life and quickly become difficult to work with, IME. Cleaning under mats that were installed over inadequate drainage is the worst job on earth. 

In my current barn, which has clay floors, and in which I do not keep horses up, but allow them to use the stalls as run in sheds except in rare instances when I need to keep them confined, I am planning on a 2 - 3" layer of gravel dust, leveled and tamped, and 3' wide industrial belting installed over the top. I plan on doing this for the aisle as well, and to get them as closely fitted as our patience and backs will allow. (Any mat not tightly fitted *will* shift when a horse pivots or moves in the stall.) This will work fine for my application, but probably wouldn't have sufficient longevity to make sense in a commercial barn where the horses are up 12 hours per day. 

As for the OP's concern, this strikes me as one of the details that will add to the marketability of your property, but will not actually add dollars to the value of the property. So I would do what works for you in the present, and is a good investment mid-term, rather than long term value. 

I have never kept horses in the UK, and I confess, keeping horses on concrete, even with matting on top, seems odd and counterintuitive to me. They only time I've ever seen stalls on concrete is in a converted dairy barn. Just doesn't seem to make sense to me if you're building a horse specific facility from the ground up, but that may be my American bias. Now, if you had permanent drains installed in the middle of each concrete floor, and then put matting on top of that, that would make tons of sense. 

I do agree that you could probably mitigate any of the bad effects of the concrete flooring with matting and bedding, but it's not enough to persuade me to start with concrete by choice.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Did you read the entire thread? No arguement was started by me.
> 
> Unlike you I don't want to argue. I have no arguement with anyone.
> This is ludicrist that this is even an arguement. Who would argue about horse stall flooring? Not me. I was jumped all over for giving my opinion.


Yes ma'am, I sure did..twice in fact. And I'm not trying to argue, I just want you to, for once, be responsible for the things you say and do...Taffy, you like to sit back with a stick and poke at the argument to keep it going then sit back with an innocent face and try to act insulted when you get called out for poking the argument with a stick..and your best defense is just saying "it's my opinion." And bolding everything you say..




Taffy Clayton said:


> You need to get your heart off your sleave, I did not negate anything you said. This is my opinion and my opinion only. Op asked, I answered, as did you.
> 
> Not everyone on this forum is snarky.


This isn't insinuating and pointing fingers at people? 




Taffy Clayton said:


> I did read your poast again and I stand by what I said.
> 
> Concrete doesn't sound to great to me, It doesn't sound to great by you either.
> .


It could have ended here...but you instead took a jab by saying "it doesn't sound great by you either"..Where did she post that? 



Taffy Clayton said:


> I don't know if you got up on the wrong side of the bed this morning, or are you always this rude? There is nothing said in my post that calls for this response. Just plain nasty!


Ah, now you directly go for insulting people.. 




Taffy Clayton said:


> Great *opinion*, equal in validity to my *opinion*.


See, this is where you've realized you've lost your cool a little and haven't played the It's my opinion" card well enough so you have to *bold* it to get your point across..


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh for gosh sakes drumrunner, you are not worth the time or trouble to answer you. 
I never said anyone was wrong in their *opinions *on stall mats. 
The only reason i commented on GH's first post was to point out that her opinion was great and was in no way ofensive to me in the least it was a valid as mine.

You just like to argue


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Oh for gosh sakes drumrunner, you are not worth the time or trouble to answer you.
> I never said anyone was wrong in their *opinions *on stall mats.
> The only reason i commented on GH's first post was to point out that her opinion was great and was in no way ofensive to me in the least it was a valid as mine.
> 
> You just like to argue


Lol Ouch, that sure hurts my feelings, but realize, you did answer...I'm not arguing, I'm pointing out the obvious. That's my *opinion* of you. I'm sure others agree..I'm not fooled by you one bit.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Now that *really* hurts!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

maura said:


> I have never kept horses in the UK, and I confess, keeping horses on concrete, even with matting on top, seems odd and counterintuitive to me. They only time I've ever seen stalls on concrete is in a converted dairy barn. Just doesn't seem to make sense to me if you're building a horse specific facility from the ground up, but that may be my American bias. Now, if you had permanent drains installed in the middle of each concrete floor, and then put matting on top of that, that would make tons of sense.
> 
> I do agree that you could probably mitigate any of the bad effects of the concrete flooring with matting and bedding, but it's not enough to persuade me to start with concrete by choice.


LOL, that's how we poor UK people feel about dirt floors, it's counter intuitive to us to put an animal on a dirt floor then have it pee and mess everywhere and end up with a soggy mess.

Of course some of the difference will come from climate, seeing as the UK manages to be a soggy mess for a lot of the time, then dirt floors would not do so well.

Lets face it, horse keeping has evolved in each country to suit the conditions and climate in each, so as so often no right and wrong answer, because what suits one place doesn't always do elsewhere.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Now that *really* hurts!


:wink: See, I'm going to stop here..My point has been made..


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, will there be a winner to the "I want to get the last word in" contest? Folks, it is time to stick to the question at hand and not hijack it with this silliness, please.

OP, I have had experience with both clay, stone dust and concrete. The barn we had concrete floors in also had heat built into the concrete. It was OK. I just seem to like the clay and dust floors, even if they do take maintenance and rehab now and then. 

This was a place where I trained for years. It was called BARA Farms (now cactus creek ranch and sadly less well kept). The barns were passive solar and had the heated floors. 










The barn also had brick aisles, which were slick and awful. Rubber bricks look just as good and are a heck of a lot safer.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazing barn Allison..I definitely agree that the brick is awful for footing..I've never had experience with the rubber brick but it seems like the better route to take. Most of the barns in my area, stall wise, are clay with a fitted mat on top and ofcouse shavings.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wguisbert54 said:


> My wife and I are building a horse barn for our daughter. We know very little about horses. She is somewhat learning disabled and will be with us probably as long as we are around. She loves her horse, but now that she is done with school, and she is working, she needs "someone" to come home too!
> As a dentist I would rather over-engineer something, rather than have to do it again. Doing something over again is expensive, a waste of time, and very aggravating!
> My wife and I have poured over threads here about flooring options. We were at a horse expo at the Farmshow Building in Harrisburg, Pa yesterday. I hear lots of conflicting opinions. This is what I have sort of come up with: heavy plastic covering the pit, french drains (draining to the outside of the barn, #2b limestone (driveway variety), ground limestone dust tamped down with the thing that looks like jackhammers with a flat base, a stall grid, more ground limestone dust, then covered with a 3/4" rubber mat.
> This may seem like overkill, but if I am paying 90 grand on a barn, what the heck and spend maybe 2 grand more and be done with it!
> ...


 
I like the french drains, 2a limestone, dust, tamping, stall grids for the base flooring. For matting though, I'm all about the Stall Mattress and Waterproof Liners. A/ the horses can't scuff holes in the flooring, B/ the floors are very soft and forgiving because of the mattresses and C/ they're super fast to clean because of the liner and you save a lot of money by only having a small amount of bedding so they don't splash themselves. I do recommend a cement aisleway with interlocking rubber bricks for good footing, easy to clean, long lasting and cost effective. 

The other tool I'll toss in there is the ShakenFork, it's got lithium batteries and shakes the bedding out for you. Saves a lot of time and is very easy on your arms and back. We have 2 and couldn't live without them. MANURE FORK, regular/mini-tine, basic/motorized, easier cleaning

Also, a manure spreader is a must have, grinds up the manure and scatters it, eliminating the manure mountain that builds up in the back yard. 
Model 600 Mighty Manure Spreader by Country Manufacturing.

Didn't notice the part of the country you're in but if you can afford it, heating the barn is beyond AWESOME. It doesn't have to be hot, but 55-60 F sure makes things a lot nicer when you're working in the barn in the winter. 

Good luck and kudos for being so supportive of your daughter;s horse habit! My dad was too and it sure made my life easier, and kept me & my sis out of trouble.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

maura said:


> I have never kept horses in the UK, and I confess, keeping horses on concrete, even with matting on top, seems odd and counterintuitive to me. They only time I've ever seen stalls on concrete is in a converted dairy barn. Just doesn't seem to make sense to me if you're building a horse specific facility from the ground up, but that may be my American bias. Now, if you had permanent drains installed in the middle of each concrete floor, and then put matting on top of that, that would make tons of sense.
> 
> I do agree that you could probably mitigate any of the bad effects of the concrete flooring with matting and bedding, but it's not enough to persuade me to start with concrete by choice.


If you are designing it for horses you should slope a concrete floor normaly towards the back by about an inch and then there is a drain a there. Mind you with a half decent bed veryy little ends up in the drain.

Why is it good to have horses lieing on years and years worth of old urine? Even if it is well drained it wont take away all of it. Doesnt the ammonia smell get to you? I personaly could muck out in my work clothes and then go to work and no one would know (if I managed to keep the hay out of my hair that is!)
My pony is on concrete with mats and hemp bedding but he a lot of horses are just straight on the concrete with a nice deep bed of straw/shavings/hemp/paper. 

As I saidn, in the UK I have only once seen a non concrete floor for horses and it was a mess. Even the brand new multimillion ££ Equestrian centre at kingsbarn (£10million spent on he arenas alone) had the horses on concrete with rubber.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

faye, 

Part of good stall maintenence in the US is stripping stalls to bare earth twice a year, spring and fall, and letting the floors air dry completely. I did this at the same time I powerwashed the barn for dust and cob webs. It was a great way to allow the floors to resettle and dry as well as controllng dust in the barn. You needed a solid of week of good weather to to do it properly though. 

I was also a big beleiver in leaving the bedding pulled back from the wet spots while the horses were out, and rebedding right before they came in to allow maximum drying time, as well as using a lot of lime on the stalls to speed drying. 

In a well run barn, it is not difficult to maintain clay or stone dust floors at all. In a barn were the muckers don't do a good job, or the stalls aren't done to the bottom each day, or the horses are in more than 12 - 14 hours a day, yes, then it does get messy, but that's would probably be the case no matter where you are. 

I suspect if I had concrete floors like you describe, graded and with a drain, I would feel differently, but again, the only experience I had with them is converted dairy barns and it was an ongoing maintenence problem. 

I am sure a lot of this does have to do with what you're used to and what's available and customary locally.

Now, how does everyone feel about barn aisle flooring? I greatly dislike concrete or asphalt (Macadam to our British friends, I think) because I've just seen too many shod horses skate on that footing. If I couldn't have mats or rubberized footing, I think I would prefer tamped bluestone or graveldust. Little more work to wet, rake and keep tidy, but easier on feet and legs and less risk of skating.


----------



## Western Gal (Mar 1, 2012)

maura said:


> faye,
> 
> Part of good stall maintenence in the US is stripping stalls to bare earth twice a year, spring and fall, and letting the floors air dry completely. I did this at the same time I powerwashed the barn for dust and cob webs. It was a great way to allow the floors to resettle and dry as well as controllng dust in the barn. You needed a solid of week of good weather to to do it properly though.
> 
> ...


I have concrete aisle with a Heavy brush pattern so there is traction. I have had it for 5 years now without any fatalities.


----------

